# .308 caliber varmint bullet suggestions



## Robert A. Langager

Good evening,

I want to load up lighter bullets for my Savage heavy barrel .308. Something for coyotes and the like.

These are what I have in mind:

110 grain Sierra Varminter
125 grain Hornady Vmax
125 grain Speer TNT

Does anyboby have any experience with these bullets? The reviews for them at MidwayUSA are pretty glowing. Will they blow up smaller critters pretty bad?

Any good recipes for loads?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Horsager

Based on the performance I witnessed on a coyote about two weeks ago I'd load a 130 or 150 TSX. Caliber in hole, 2'"-3" (depending on how you stretch it) exit wound. Took out two neck vertebre and the back of the skull. That was with a .277 140gn TSX @ 3100fps.


----------



## xdeano

I've used just 168g Sierra Match Kings or 175g Sierra Match Kings. I've just started to use the 155g Lapua Scenar. They all work very well. I don't have an experience with the smaller bullets. If you use Lapua don't shoot any chest shots, because you'll have a nice little hole in the chest and a hole about the size of a large roast out the rear end. but broad side shots are great, a 308 in and about a 338 out. not much expansion. 
Deano


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Deano,

I was thinking about using the 168 SMKs, being that I already have them on hand and have a pet load worked up. I am still pretty new to loading for my rifle and have only loaded 2 different bullets for it, the 168 SMKs and the 168 CT Ballsitic Silver Tip, which are not nice to coyotes at all. They are pretty good on deer though.

Just looking to diversify a bit and thought the smallish "plinker" bullets would be fun.

Keep the suggestions coming!

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## huntin1

Robert,

Not sure how your Savage will do, but I tried the 125 VMax, my 10FP didn't like them. I just use the 168 SMK, it shoots those real well.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Horsager

130gn TSX @ 3200ish would deal death quite well without lots of backside blow-through. That'll be my 1st load when the stork brings a new 308 to the house.


----------



## aarongnm

I have savage 10fp with the Leupold Mark 4. I have been loading the Hornady 168gr hollow tip boat tails with Varget. I am getting much better accuracy with that than with Federal 168 Gold Medal.


----------



## sniper81

i have a savage stevens in 308 would wolf ammo be good to shoot through it i have heard so much stuff about them that they ruin ur firing pin and ruin ur rifleing in the gun if any body has exp in using these round in non military rifles any info u have would be great


----------



## aarongnm

I am not familiar with the Stevens model. But I have tried to save money by shooting Wolf ammo and I didnt like it. I found that it was very inconsistant for grouping. One thing I dont like about Wolf ammo is the casings. Since steel is a harder metal than brass you can cause faster wear and tear on the throat of the chamber. If your not too concearned about quality of grouping and just want to save some money I would say look at cheaperthandirt.com for the South African ammo. They use brass for the casings and it shoots about as well as Wolf. You can usually get 300 rounds for around $30.00. Good luck with that!


----------



## sniper81

whats good about this new wolf ammo it is brass cassing so u can reload them i thinking of using 150gr soft point for coyotes it shoots about 2700fps is this to much speed cause i here the slower the better in a 308 for coyotes


----------



## Plainsman

Robert, if you think the Ballistic Tip was not nice to coyotes wait until you trip the trigger on a 110 gr Vmax or TNT. You might find some fur in the ball of meat you walk up to. Look on the inside, I'm sure there will be some left.  
Slow heavy jackets is the way to go. The X bullet is very good, even in lighter weights. I don't know what happened to that 155 Scenar I shot a deer with. It went through lengthwise without opening at all. The pic is in my photo album. I have however blown jack rabbits with it.
I think I would go for the good old 168 SMK. If you want to you could load it down some and see if you get even better accuracy. I don't think the Federal Gold Match even hit 2600 fps. You don't need much velocity out of 168 gr 30 caliber for coyote. You will not be shooting them to 500 yards will you? If you have a bean field or something where you will get a long shot then keep your velocity up.


----------

